# Ubisoft: Zwei kostenlose Spiele zu den Feiertagen



## AndreLinken (5. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft: Zwei kostenlose Spiele zu den Feiertagen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ubisoft: Zwei kostenlose Spiele zu den Feiertagen*


----------



## Turalyon (5. Dezember 2017)

Wie soll das gehen? In Uplay findet man World in Conflict nicht mal als Angebot...


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2017)

In Uplay-Newsbereich ist ein ganz großer Werbebalken quer rüber im oberen Bereich. Dort draufklicken und das Spiel ist in der Bibliothek.

Allerdings ist lesen können hilfreich.  [emoji6]

Bei mir ist der Balken jetzt schon weg, weil ich mir das Spiel geholt habe. War aber oberhalb der The Division Werbung und unter der für Steep Road to Olympia wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege.


----------



## USA911 (5. Dezember 2017)

> Den Anfang macht dabei das Strategiespiel World in Conflict, das vom 4. bis zum* 8.* Dezember 2017 zum Download bereitsteht - und zwar inklusive der Erweiterung Soviet Assault.



Bitte einmal korrigieren, könnte für Verwirrung sorgen! (geht bis 11. laut Ubisoft Homepage)


----------



## USA911 (5. Dezember 2017)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? In Uplay findet man World in Conflict nicht mal als Angebot...



Wie MichaelG geschrieben hat oder schauste hier: https://www.ubisoft.com/de-de/event/world-in-conflict-giveaway/


----------



## Bertie17 (5. Dezember 2017)

World of Conflict interessiert mich nicht, aber bei Black Flag werde ich definitiv zuschlagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2017)

World in Conflict ist ein richtig tolles Spiel. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen mal anzuschauen.
Hier handelt es sich sogar um die Complete Edition, da ist also auch das später erschienene Addon gleich mit dabei.


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2017)

Eine Frage an die, die damit Erfahrung haben: Kann man die (geschenkten) Spiele dann unter Steam aktivieren?


----------



## Artanis1978 (5. Dezember 2017)

@Frullo
Die Spiele laufen nur im UbiSoft eigenen U-Play.


----------



## Martina (5. Dezember 2017)

AC: BF ..Best...das hat richtig Spaß gemacht
Kann es jedem nur empfehlen

Wird es das für PS4  bzw XBox auch geben , weiß das jemand ?


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2017)

Artanis1978 schrieb:


> @Frullo
> Die Spiele laufen nur im UbiSoft eigenen U-Play.



Schon klar, das tun aber andere Spiele die über Steam verkauft werden auch, wie z.B. Far Cry 4 oder Assassins Creed Origins. Die werden ja auch im Steam gestartet und öffnen anschliessend noch den U-Play-Client. Habe halt gerne alles unter einem Front-End


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schon klar, das tun aber andere Spiele die über Steam verkauft werden auch, wie z.B. Far Cry 4 oder Assassins Creed Origins. Die werden ja auch im Steam gestartet und öffnen anschliessend noch den U-Play-Client. Habe halt gerne alles unter einem Front-End


kannst ja alle spiele bei steam einbinden. ist doch kein problem.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kannst ja alle spiele bei steam einbinden. ist doch kein problem.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



Ja, schon - aber ist dann doch nicht ganz dasselbe: Wenn ich mir dann z.B. eines Tages einen neuen Rechenknecht zulege, muss ich bei einem eingebundenen Spiel das Spiel separat installieren, oder nicht?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, schon - aber ist dann doch nicht ganz dasselbe: Wenn ich mir dann z.B. eines Tages einen neuen Rechenknecht zulege, muss ich bei einem eingebundenen Spiel das Spiel separat installieren, oder nicht?



download funktioniert nur via uplay - logisch.
ist ja kein natives steam-game.


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> download funktioniert nur via uplay - logisch.
> ist ja kein natives steam-game.



Jain...  Elite Dangerous habe ich seinerzeit auch direkt bei Frontier gekauft - später konnte ich es jedoch an meinen Steam-Account binden. D.h. ich kann es auf einem neuen Rechner direkt über das Steam-UI installieren. Assassins Creed Black Flag ist ja beispielsweise auch über Steam erhältlich - d.h. irgendeine Möglichkeit es über den Steam-Client herunterzuladen und zu installieren muss es ja geben...


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> d.h. irgendeine Möglichkeit es über den Steam-Client herunterzuladen und zu installieren muss es ja geben...



in dem fall nicht, nein. weil es eben die uplay-version ist.
bei ubisoft-titeln, die du als steam-version kaufst, wird uplay lediglich als (zusätzlicher) drm verwendet. auch nicht bei allen iirc.


----------



## Headbanger79 (5. Dezember 2017)

Nett, da werde mich mir doch glatt beide mal zulegen. So komm ich nach und nach auch an die komplette AC Reihe


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Dezember 2017)

World in Conflict hab ich mir nun gleich mal zugelegt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2017)

Das läuft natürlich nicht unter Steam. Der Hintergedanke solcher Aktionen ist es natürlich auch, dass man eine Plattform den Leuten schmackhaft macht, weil es sich ja auch jetzt wahrscheinlich Leute holen, die sonst nicht oder noch gar nicht Uplay nutzten. So binden sich diese Leute nun auch an die Plattform und wenn der ein oder andere im Shop schaut, kauft er vielleicht auch was.  Das ist wie mit einem kostenlosen Häppchen jemanden in einen Laden zu locken.


----------



## Nikolis (5. Dezember 2017)

aber leider geil!


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Dezember 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Kann es jedem nur empfehlen


Da hat wohl jemand den PCGames Podcast nicht gehört.


----------



## bligg (5. Dezember 2017)

Gibt  es World in Conflict nur in englisch?


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Auch in französisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2017)

Das wäre aber wirklich äußerst komisch, wenn Ubisoft das auf der eigenen Plattform nur auf englisch und französisch anbietet. Auf gog.com ist es nämlich auch auf Deutsch: https://www.gog.com/game/world_in_conflict_complete_edition


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Bei der Installation hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Englisch, Französisch, Russisch und afaik Spanisch. Aber nicht Deutsch.


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei der Installation hatte ich die Wahl zwischen Englisch, Französisch, Russisch und afaik Spanisch. Aber nicht Deutsch.


Gibst du vor Russe zu sein bei Uplay? Ich hab hier nur englisch, französisch und spanisch zur Auswahl.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Nein, mein VPN ist komplett off.


----------



## bligg (6. Dezember 2017)

man muss einen patch installieren dann ist das spiel in deutsch


hier der link zum patch

https://www.validstrategies.com/for...edition-german-language-pack-und-uncut-patch/


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das läuft natürlich nicht unter Steam. Der Hintergedanke solcher Aktionen ist es natürlich auch, dass man eine Plattform den Leuten schmackhaft macht, weil es sich ja auch jetzt wahrscheinlich Leute holen, die sonst nicht oder noch gar nicht Uplay nutzten. So binden sich diese Leute nun auch an die Plattform und wenn der ein oder andere im Shop schaut, kauft er vielleicht auch was.  Das ist wie mit einem kostenlosen Häppchen jemanden in einen Laden zu locken.



Ich komme mir vor wie bei diesen Autobahntankstellen-Shops, wo man zuerst an jedem verdammten Regal vorbei laufen muss, um zur Kasse zu gelangen um das Benzin zu bezahlen  Solche Aktionen haben bei mir immer die gegenteilige Wirkung: In solchen Shops kaufe ich prinzipiell nichts. 

Wer meinen User- oder eben Kunden-Komfort durch künstliche Hürden beschneidet, animiert mich dadurch nie dazu, meine Brieftasche locker zu machen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich komme mir vor wie bei diesen Autobahntankstellen-Shops, wo man zuerst an jedem verdammten Regal vorbei laufen muss, um zur Kasse zu gelangen um das Benzin zu bezahlen  Solche Aktionen haben bei mir immer die gegenteilige Wirkung: In solchen Shops kaufe ich prinzipiell nichts.
> 
> Wer meinen User- oder eben Kunden-Komfort durch künstliche Hürden beschneidet, animiert mich dadurch nie dazu, meine Brieftasche locker zu machen.



Na ja, das ist letztlich eine Werbeaktion für ihre Plattform. Sie "schenken" dir Spiele dafür, dass du ihre Plattform benutzt. Ich sehe jetzt nicht welche *zusätzliche *Hürde da eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Na ja, das ist letztlich eine Werbeaktion für ihre Plattform. Sie "schenken" dir Spiele dafür, dass du ihre Plattform benutzt. Ich sehe jetzt nicht welche *zusätzliche *Hürde da eingebaut wurde.



Naja, dann ist es kein Geschenk, da ich ja eine Gegenleistung erbringen muss - dies wohl auch der Grund, warum Du "schenken" in Hochkommas gestellt hast. Zugegeben, die Leistung die ich erbringen muss scheint gering zu sein - wenn ich in Kauf nehme, dass ich für meine Spiele mehr als einen Client als Bibliothek verwenden muss. Letzteres empfinde ich nun mal als Einschränkung meines Benutzerkomforts. Vor allem auf längere Sicht, da dies ja (möglicherweise) bedeutet, dass ich nicht einfach nur einmalig durch Ubis Shop latschen muss, sondern dies jedes mal anfällt, wenn ich das "Geschenk" starten will. Oder es auf einem neuen Rechner installieren will...

Ich werde das wohl (für ACBF) in Kauf nehmen - Geld direkt locker machen im Ubi-Shop jedoch keinesfalls.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Blödsinn. Das ist ganz normal, daß bei einem verschenkten Spiel das an den jeweiligen Klient gebunden wird.

Verschenkt EA ein Spiel ist es Origin, bei Blizzard Blizzard.net, bei Ubisoft Uplay. Da das die jeweils firmeneigenen Klienten sind.

Die existieren ja auch nur, weil sie keine 30% an Steam abdrücken wollen und Sale-Nachlässe und -zeitpunkte/-anlässe selbst bestimmen wollen.

Wenn Steam ein Spiel verschenkt ist es halt der Steamklient. Das normalste auf der Welt.

Ich sehe hier 0 Probleme. Außer die man sich selbst herbeiredet. Und wenn muß man halt verzichten.

Übrigens wenn Du bei Steam ein Ubisoft-Spiel kaufst wird das zusätzlich zu Steam genauso an Uplay gebunden. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

> Ich werde das wohl (für ACBF) in Kauf nehmen - Geld direkt locker machen im Ubi-Shop jedoch keinesfalls.



Deine Meinung will ich dir da ja auch nicht verwehren, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass so eine Aktion wie von Ubi kein Geschenk ist und letztlich auf zwei Intentionen runter gebrochen werden kann

1. Du hast einen Account und es ist Kundenbindung
2. Du hast keinen Account und machst dir einen für das Spiel.

Letzteres scheint bei dir ja jetzt auch zu klappen und es ist einfach jetzt zu sagen, dass dich das in Zukunft nicht tangiert. Wenn dann aber ein Spiel kommt das dich wirklich interessiert, argumentiert man gegen sich selbst, dass man ja den Account und UPlay eh schon hat...

Gerade in deinem Fall, dass du kein UPlay und kein Ubi Account hast, warum sollte dir da ein Unternehmen mit, dem du gar keinen Kontakt hast, ein Weihnachtsgeschenk machen?


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Das ist ganz normal, daß bei einem verschenkten Spiel das an den jeweiligen Klient gebunden wird...



Mag ja als normal empfunden werden, deswegen muss mein Argument längst kein Blödsinn sein: Ist ja toll, dass Du es widerspruchslos akzeptierst, mehrere Clients benutzen zu müssen - die komfortabelste Lösung ist es trotzdem nicht. Du verzichtest gerne auf mehr Komfort? Nur zu, aber diesen Anspruch bei anderen als blödsinnig zu bezeichnen, finde ich dann schon ein klein wenig vermessen...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens wenn Du bei Steam ein Ubisoft-Spiel kaufst wird das zusätzlich zu Steam genauso an Uplay gebunden. Wo ist das Problem?



Habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach erklärt: Die Anbindung an Uplay stört mich nicht im geringsten. Solange der Uplay-Client im Hintergrund läuft werde ich ja davon nicht beeinträchtigt. Wenn aber zusätzliche, vor allem aber vermeidbare, Interaktionen notwendig werden, um ans Ziel zu gelangen (das Spiel zu spielen), dann habe ich ein Problem - zugegeben ein geringes, trotzdem darf das an dieser Stelle erwähnt werden, ohne gleich als Blödsinn abgestempelt zu werden...


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Das ist nun tatsächlich Blödsinn. Wenn Du dank Kauf eines Ubi-Spiel bei Steam eh schon einen Account zwangsweise bei Uplay hast und der Titel damit auch in der Uplay-Bibliothek vorhanden ist, verstehe ich Dich erst Recht nicht.

Bei einem Klientupdate mußt Du das Paßwort so oder so eingeben. Das ändert sich nicht.

Und ob Du nun um ein Spiel zu spielen statt auf Steam auf das eh bereits vorhandene Uplay klickst ist für Dich eine Diskussion wert ? Da Du dort eh schon Spiele drin hast? Really?

Es wäre imho nachvollziehbar wenn Du Uplay und Spiele da drin gar nicht hättest und daher Abstand davon nimmst. Aber so ? Da verstehe ich Dich echt noch weniger. Wegen einem Klick auf den Klient ?


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung will ich dir da ja auch nicht verwehren, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass so eine Aktion wie von Ubi kein Geschenk ist und letztlich auf zwei Intentionen runter gebrochen werden kann
> 
> 1. Du hast einen Account und es ist Kundenbindung
> 2. Du hast keinen Account und machst dir einen für das Spiel.
> ...



Dann nennen wir das Kind beim Namen und nennen es eben nicht mehr "Geschenk" oder "kostenlos" (wie im Titel des Artikels) - auch wenn die Kosten für den Endnutzer marginal sind - und schon trägt man dem Thema etwas mehr Ehrlichkeit (oder zumindest Klarheit) bei.

Ich habe doch längstens einen Uplay-Account - ohne kann man auch auf Steam einige (wenn nicht alle) Ubisoft-Titel gar nicht spielen. Ich habe 3 Titel aus der Far Cry Reihe und seit kurzem AC Origin in meiner Steam-Bibliothek. Und wenn dann in Zukunft ein Spiel von Ubisoft rauskommt, dass ich mir unbedingt zulegen möchte, dann werde ich dieses Spiel - genauso wie die anderen genannten Spiele - über Steam kaufen. Sollte dieses Spiel dann aber ausschliesslich über den Ubisoft-Store erhältlich sein, werde ich es mir auf jeden Fall zwei mal überlegen, ob ich das Spiel nun wirklich will, bzw. ob es mir die zusätzliche Mühe wert ist.


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist nun tatsächlich Blödsinn. Wenn Du dank Kauf eines Ubi-Spiel bei Steam eh schon einen Account zwangsweise bei Uplay hast und der Titel damit auch in der Uplay-Bibliothek vorhanden ist, verstehe ich Dich erst Recht nicht.
> 
> Bei einem Klientupdate mußt Du das Paßwort so oder so eingeben. Das ändert sich nicht.
> 
> ...



Was ist mit der Neuinstallation auf einem neuen Rechner? Ist das auch nur ein Klick? Oder sich merken müssen, unter welchem Client denn nun dieses tolle Spiel war? Ist ja ok, dass Du das alles als nicht der Rede wert empfindest, ich habe es halt gern gemütlicher - wenn es geht. Auch an X Regalen vorbeilaufen zu müssen, um das Benzin zu bezahlen kann man als nicht der Rede wert empfinden - trotzdem wäre es kundenfreundlicher, wenn man ohne Umweg direkt an die Kasse laufen könnte.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Dezember 2017)

Man kann natürlich auch aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich auch aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.



Oder aus einem Elefanten eine Mücke - liegt eben im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Auch an X Regalen vorbeilaufen zu müssen, um das Benzin zu bezahlen kann man als nicht der Rede wert empfinden - trotzdem wäre es kundenfreundlicher, wenn man ohne Umweg direkt an die Kasse laufen könnte.


Aber genau das machst du bei Steam. Denn bevor du das Spiel kaufen kannst, kommt erst der Werbungsdialog, die Startseite mit Werbung und evtl noch das könnte ihnen auch gefallen.
Worüber du dich gerade beschwerst, ist das Tanke A eine Werbeaktion macht und du lieber Tanke B benutzt, da die ein besseres Sortiment hat, du da aber die Werbeaktion nicht hast.


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Aber genau das machst du bei Steam. Denn bevor du das Spiel kaufen kannst, kommt erst der Werbungsdialog, die Startseite mit Werbung und evtl noch das könnte ihnen auch gefallen.
> Worüber du dich gerade beschwerst, ist das Tanke A eine Werbeaktion macht und du lieber Tanke B benutzt, da die ein besseres Sortiment hat, du da aber die Werbeaktion nicht hast.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Du hoffentlich auf dem Bild sehen kannst, kann ich im Steam-Client konfigurieren, ob ich an der Werbung vorbeilaufen will oder nicht...


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

Da meine Startseite gerade die Bib ist und ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt mich nicht erinnern kann, wie der Kauf genau abläuft. Musste man nicht in den Shop vorher wechseln?

Bin nicht an einem Rechner mit Steam gerade, daher ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Frullo (6. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Da meine Startseite gerade die Bib ist und ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt mich nicht erinnern kann, wie der Kauf genau abläuft. Musste man nicht in den Shop vorher wechseln?



Es geht mir nicht um den Erwerb von Spielen - dass man da in den Shop muss ist, denke ich, nur logisch. Mir geht es um das Starten eines Spieles und um das Installieren eines Spieles. Am komfortabelsten ist es (zumindest für meine Wenigkeit) wenn ich das von einem einzelnen Client aus tun kann.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (6. Dezember 2017)

World in Conflict ist nur Englisch obwohl es ein Deutsche Version bei GOG.com gibt


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (6. Dezember 2017)

Das Original von World in Conflict erschien zuerst bei Sierra


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um den Erwerb von Spielen - dass man da in den Shop muss ist, denke ich, nur logisch. Mir geht es um das Starten eines Spieles und um das Installieren eines Spieles. Am komfortabelsten ist es (zumindest für meine Wenigkeit) wenn ich das von einem einzelnen Client aus tun kann.


Jaein, hätte mir auch vorstellen können direkt danach suchen zu können, ohne über den Sop zu gehen.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2017)

Kirk1701abcde schrieb:


> World in Conflict ist nur Englisch obwohl es ein Deutsche Version bei GOG.com gibt



Kannst dir hier einen deutsch Patch runterladen. KLICK


----------



## Turalyon (7. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> in dem fall nicht, nein. weil es eben die uplay-version ist.
> bei ubisoft-titeln, die du als steam-version kaufst, wird uplay lediglich als (zusätzlicher) drm verwendet. auch nicht bei allen iirc.



So wie bei Splinter Cell: Blacklist. Hab ich bei Humble Bundle als Steam Key bekommen und es öffnet  beim Start Uplay. Wenn ich es bei Uplay starte, öffnet es Steam ^^


----------



## MichaelG (7. Dezember 2017)

Weil Humblebundle wohl generell nur Steamkeys verkauft (hatte zumindestens bei Humblebundles bislang keine Keys die direkt für Uplay gewesen wären) und bei Ubisoft-Titeln über Steam verlangt Ubisoft auch die parallele Einbindung in Uplay. Daher kaufe ich mir Ubisoft-Titel lieber prinzipiell entweder gleich als Uplay-Key oder direkt bei Ubisoft. Dann startet nur ein Klient. Ich glaube aber bei Humblebundle gabs schon einmal Origin-Keys und auch von Mangagamer. Das waren afaik die einzigen nicht Steam-Keys die dort im Angebot waren. Zumindestens bei den Angeboten die ich bislang gesichtet habe.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Dezember 2017)

Wobei Mangagamer da eher so wie GoG ist, die haben ja nichtmal einen eigenen Client, man kann die Spiele eben einfach dort runterladen und so installieren. Allerdings ist, der Name der Seite deutet es an, das Spieleangebot, ich sage mal so, sehr speziell. Man kriegt dann bei Humble auch keinen Key für das Spiel sondern einen Gutscheincode, wenn man das Spiel dann auf der Webseite in den Einkaufswagen packt und den Code eingibt wird der Kaufpreis eben auf Null gesenkt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2017)

Das war bei Indie Gala, da gab es 2 Mal ein Bundle für Mangagamer.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2017)

War das doch bei Indiegala?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Dezember 2017)

Doppel Post - kann weg.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (8. Dezember 2017)

Da kann man ja nun wirklich nicht meckern. Was ubi momentan so raushaut, ist schon ziemlich generös wie ich finde. 

Watch Dogs, World in Conflict, AC Black Flag und andere. Nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsspiele  aber definitiv kein Schrott. 

Respekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Da kann man ja nun wirklich nicht meckern. Was ubi momentan so raushaut, ist schon ziemlich generös wie ich finde.
> 
> Watch Dogs, World in Conflict, AC Black Flag und andere. Nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsspiele  aber definitiv kein Schrott.
> 
> Respekt


Nicht nur Dank Ubi. Überhaupt ist in diesem letzten Quartal 2017 eine ganze Bandbreite an Gratis-Spielen zusammen gekommen, auch durch HumbleBundle und Steam. Purer Wahnsinn, ich kann gar nicht so schnell gucken wie meine Steam/Ubi-Libraries wachsen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, man braucht fast gar nichts mehr kaufen, wenn man alleine die guten kostenlosen Titel auch alle richtig spielen wollte.


----------



## Bast3l (11. Dezember 2017)

Raff ichs nur nicht oder ist ACBF noch nicht zu kriegen?

Edit: Jetzt gehts.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei News ist oben ein Werbebalken. Da draufklicken.


----------

